# Reload X RDA



## Rob Fisher

I bought this RDA so I could get the nice little Hex Screwdriver... but anyway I thought I would build it with a single coil and test it... glad I did because it's a pretty good RDA... I love the airflow and the way the airflow works and the fact it's almost impossible to over squonk! The flavour is pretty good as well!

As always these RDA's come with an 810 drip tip which I smaak nothing... and unfortunately it doesn't come with a 510 adapter... so I stole one from my Recurve... Happy Days!

The little Hex Screwdriver is a Chicken Dinner of note and the RDA will stay in use now I have a few Squonkers that need BF RDA's!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## yaasir

That RDA looks mooi, Lol I'm trying to find it on youtube but I got reload 1.5 24mm BF. I don't think its that one coz on yours its top airflow and the one I'm seeing its at the bottom


----------



## Amir

This one is called the Reload X RDA

Here's the review: 
Where to purchase: https://vape-republic.co.za/collections/new-arrivals/products/relaod-x-rda

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Amir you are 100% correct. There is a little X sticker on the tin!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir

It seems like quite a nice RDA and has all the features of a flavor powerhouse but its not really my line with the dual coil set up and 24mm diameter

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Amir said:


> It seems like quite a nice RDA and has all the features of a flavor powerhouse but its not really my line with the dual coil set up and 24mm diameter



Agreed... but I really needed the Hex Screwdriver...  And I MacGuyvered a single coil into it and it's pretty good!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed... but I really needed the Hex Screwdriver...  And I MacGuyvered a single coil into it and it's pretty good!



I love that screw driver too... Dibs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## yaasir

Okay Reload X RDA


Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed... but I really needed the Hex Screwdriver...  And I MacGuyvered a single coil into it and it's pretty good!


Some will go far for something as small as a hex screwdriver...
Boys and their toys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KZOR

yaasir said:


> I'm trying to find it on youtube


My review will be up in 20 minutes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## AlphaDog

I sold my Dead Rabbit 20 minutes ago in order to give myself an excuse to buy this. And I did. LOL
Should get it tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## AlphaDog

Rob Fisher said:


> Agreed... but I really needed the Hex Screwdriver...  And I MacGuyvered a single coil into it and it's pretty good!


Hi, are you still enjoying the RDA?


----------



## Rob Fisher

AlphaDog said:


> Hi, are you still enjoying the RDA?



@AlphaDog it's OK but not as good as my Skyfall and O-Atty X which get most of the use. But I do LOVE the top airflow and the no leaking from oversquonking!


----------



## Cor

Rob Fisher said:


> @AlphaDog it's OK but not as good as my Skyfall and O-Atty X which get most of the use. But I do LOVE the top airflow and the no leaking from oversquonking!


Dibbssssssssssssss and when @uncle Rob sees the dibs his like ag nie weer die outjie nie and then i feel like this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## AlphaDog

Rob Fisher said:


> @AlphaDog it's OK but not as good as my Skyfall and O-Atty X which get most of the use. But I do LOVE the top airflow and the no leaking from oversquonking!


Yeah, this is what I’m drawn to the most - no leaking. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog

...erm, how do I remove the squonk pin?


----------



## AlphaDog

Nevermind lol...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## AlphaDog

This RDA is very sensitive to coil placement... Too much towards the centre and you choke the airflow which hurts flavour. I found the sweet spot to be where the coils are placed almost directly above the air holes, but slightly inward... You should see a nice space between the coils if you look down the drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> I bought this RDA so I could get the nice little Hex Screwdriver... but anyway I thought I would build it with a single coil and test it... glad I did because it's a pretty good RDA... I love the airflow and the way the airflow works and the fact it's almost impossible to over squonk! The flavour is pretty good as well!
> 
> As always these RDA's come with an 810 drip tip which I smaak nothing... and unfortunately it doesn't come with a 510 adapter... so I stole one from my Recurve... Happy Days!
> 
> The little Hex Screwdriver is a Chicken Dinner of note and the RDA will stay in use now I have a few Squonkers that need BF RDA's!
> 
> View attachment 137439
> View attachment 137440
> View attachment 137441
> View attachment 137442


Dammit that looks good uncle @Rob Fisher , pity it being a dual coil. I seem to enjoy the single coils more. But a stunner none the less, and you got a new screwdriver to add to your collection.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Room Fogger said:


> Dammit that looks good uncle @Rob Fisher , pity it being a dual coil. I seem to enjoy the single coils more. But a stunner none the less, and you got a new screwdriver to add to your collection.



Love my screwdriver and I have a single coil in the X! Love the no oversquonking of this RDA!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir

Rob Fisher said:


> Love my screwdriver and I have a single coil in the X! Love the no oversquonking of this RDA!
> View attachment 138484



Oooh a nice fatty... Look at the curves on her

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger

Rob Fisher said:


> Love my screwdriver and I have a single coil in the X! Love the no oversquonking of this RDA!
> View attachment 138484


So on the growing list it goes, The oversquonking is the part I find most attractive.  Found a Gasmods Nixon RDTA, now have to look for a place for it to live. Not sure about the Pico squeeze, maybe have to look for a regulated squonker again.  Pity this doesn’t come in a bronze , looking for something to go matchy matchy on my Furyan mech, can’t believe I didn’t think to get a gold Ammit RDA instead of a black one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

